# Open Ground



## david542 (Feb 29, 2012)

In a small bedroom there are 6 outlets.  The last two have an open ground upon inspection the ground wire is twisted around the bare wire that is connected to the green screw.  Is this correct or do I need to take the one wire put around green screw?  Thanks


----------



## JoeD (Feb 29, 2012)

Twisted is not good enough. You either need a wire nut or a crimp.


----------



## david542 (Feb 29, 2012)

Can I wire nut the two ground and put around the screw?  Please explain about what you having me do.  Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Feb 29, 2012)

What you have is typical of what you find in a ground circuit and should be sufficient for a ground.


----------



## david542 (Mar 1, 2012)

If I wire nut the bare wires together then I don't have enough length to put around the screw.  I guess my only option is to put back the way it was and leave the outlets with an open ground.  I don't like doing things this way. I like doing things the right way.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 1, 2012)

Put a pig-tail on the ground wires and hook the pig-tail to the ground screw on the outlet.
A pig-tail is nothing more than a short piece of wire 4" or so that is included under the wire nut with all the other ground wires.


----------



## JoeD (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## david542 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get back sooner had a family emergency to take care off.  Upon a closer inspection I found three outlets that I am working on are not tired in with other three. The first outlet is grounded proper, but is set is the same with the two that has an open ground. I pig-till the middle one and still have an open ground.  Any more Ideas?  Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like the ground wire is not attached to a ground source.
To determine this you could use a volt meter and check voltage readings going from hot to ground.  Should read 120V, same as checking voltage between hot and neutral.
You will need to find the other end of the ground wire and all outlets attached to the ground to make sure you have a continous connection of ground through out the circuit.


----------



## david542 (Mar 7, 2012)

The first outlet that is grounded proper with out a pig-till is reading the correct voltage.  The other two have numbers from hot to ground are lower.  Hot to neutral numbers are the same.  When I check the outlets on the other side of the room they have no pig-tills and have correct readings.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2012)

The box is grounded and when the plug is screwed to the box the plug is grounded to the box, Not as good as a pigtail but that is why you're read that a ground is there.


----------



## david542 (Mar 7, 2012)

I still can't find what breaker that shuts the outlets off.  Can I short to wires to trip the breaker so I have to keep running to and from the basement?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2012)

Plug in a radio real load and go the basement. Run an extention cord with a light.


----------

